# Learn the tips for natural desserts



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

My next class is Naturally delicious desserts in Bedminster NJ on Thursday March 21st at 6:30 pm.

Go to www.onthemarkpcs.homestead.com
or www.kingscookingstudio.com

for more information

I demonstrate low-fat puffed up chocolate chip cookies
chocolate cheesecake, lemon pie and apple crisp

Class is limited to the first 20 students and 9 have enrolled so far.

Thanks,

Chef Mark
On The Mark PCS Inc.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm sorry I won't be in your area on that day, Chef Mark!


----------

